# Rechtzeitiges Erkennen von Stress bei Kois



## ursula100 (13. Jan. 2007)

Hallo Koi-Freunde,
wie kann man Krankheiten rechtzeitig erkennen ? Diese Frage stellt sich mir nachdem ich den größten Teil meiner Kois verloren habe.
Natürlich ist Vorbeugen durch gute Waserqualität selbstverständlich aber es kann ,wie bei uns, trotzdem passieren das eine Krankheit ausbricht.
Nun habe ich bei mehreren Beiträgen in diesem Forum gelesen, dass beobachtet wurde wie Fische auf einmal hektische Schwimmbewegungen machen oder sich auch teilweise ruhig zusammenlegen.
Dies konnte ich auch bei mir im Teich beobachten bevor die Kios krank wurden.
Sind diese Beobachtungen Anzeichen für eine aufkommende Krankheit?
Was sollte man tun wenn man diese Beobachtungen macht?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Michael K (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rechtzeitiges Erkennen von Stress bei Kois*

Hallo Ralf, mit hektischen Schwimmbewegungen meinst Du Sicher das sie durchs Wasser schießen.
Diese Beobachtungen und Flossen klemmen ( anlegen ) , springen, scheuern an Kanten oder Falten,
erhöhte Schleimproduktion sind die ersten Anzeichen das etwas mit Deinen Fischen nicht stimmt.
Weitere Beobachtungen wären auch geschwollene Kiemen oder eine schnelle Atmung.
Bei diesen Beobachtungen kann man von einen erhöhten Befall von __ Parasiten ausgehen.
Ich schreibe extra erhöhten da einige Parasiten auf jeden Fisch zu finden sind.
Bei den zuvor beschriebenen Symptomen haut irgend etwas mit dem Immunsystem Deiner Fische dann nicht hin.
Als erstes Wasserwerte überprüfen und Teilwasserwechesel machen.
Unbedingt einen Abstrich bei Deinen Fischen machen oder machen lassen ( inkl. Kiemenabstrich ) damit
Du weißt wo mit Du es zu tun hast.
Auf keinen Fall auf Verdacht behandeln.


----------



## Dodi (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rechtzeitiges Erkennen von Stress bei Kois*

Hallo Ralf!

Schau Dir mal diese Seite an, da findest Du einiges an Möglichkeiten, Symptome für Krankheiten zu erkennen und deren Behandlungsmöglichkeiten sind ebenfalls aufgezeigt inkl. Buchhinweis etc.

Links findest Du alle möglichen Links, die Dir evtl. weiterhelfen könnten.

Ein sicheres Zeichen für Krankheiten sind, wie Michael bereits schrieb, z. B. sehr schnelles Schwimmen, Springen, Scheuern an Folien- u. Steinkanten und auch das typische "Flossenklemmen", d. h. sehr ruhig am Grund stehen mit angeklemmten Flossen.

Viel Erfolg beim Herausfinden Deines Problems!


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rechtzeitiges Erkennen von Stress bei Kois*

Hallo Ralf,

wichtig ist, dass man diese Verhaltensänderung überhaupt wahrnimmt. Das heißt man muss, wenn die Tiere gesund sind, einiges an Zeit am Teich verbringen um diese Veränderungen später zu bemerken...

Und dann heißt es zügig aber besonnen handeln. Hektik bringt einen da nicht weiter...
Michael hat es eigentlich gut zusammengefasst. Abklären was da nicht stimmt (Wasserwerte bestimmen + Abstrich machen (lassen)) und dann entsprechend den Ergebnissen handeln. 
Alles andere könnte u.U. zu lange dauern oder nach hinten losgehen. :?


----------



## ursula100 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rechtzeitiges Erkennen von Stress bei Kois*

Hallo,Michael,Dodi und Annett,
vielen Dank für Eure qualifizieren Antworten. 
Ich habe Ende Oktober einen Koi bobachtet, (Neukauf) der nach etwa 14 Tagen immer wieder durch das Wasser "geschossen" und dabei teilweise aus dem Waser herausgesprungen ist. Leider habe ich dies nicht als Krankheitsbeginn gewertet.
Anfang Dezember habe ich dann gesehen, das alle 13 Kois sich zusammengelegt hatten. Da dies in etwa 70 cm Tiefe bzw unter einer Brücke geschah habe ich an den Schwanzflossen nichts Besonderes festgestellt. Dies habe ich als Winterschlaf gedeutet, mich aber gewundert das dies nicht wie in allen Vorjahren an der tiefsten Stelle des Teichs geschah.
Nun war es leider zu spät. Alle Kois sind trotz intensiver Behandlung durch uns uind den Tierartzt gestorben !
Ob ich es noch eimal mit Kois versuche? Es ist leider etwas dran mit Koiteich und Koigrab.

Tschüß

Ralf


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Rechtzeitiges Erkennen von Stress bei Kois*

Hallo Ralf!

Das mit Deinen Koi tut mir Leid! 

Hast Du den neuen Koi denn einfach so in den Teich zu den anderen gesetzt, ohne ihn in Quarantäne zu tun und ohne Untersuchung?

Das sind Anfänger-Fehler, durch die ich auch schon einige Fische verloren habe. 

Schnell hat man sich durch Unbedachtheit seinen gesamten gesunden Koi-Bestand angesteckt.

Da können einem die Händler noch so viel erzählen: Fische behandelt und gesund, keine __ Parasiten...

Hast Du denn die Möglichkeit, selbst zu mikroskopieren oder mikroskopieren zu lassen?

Ich bin froh, mittlerweile wenigstens _etwas_ über Krankheiten und deren Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zu wissen in der Hoffnung, dass ich meine Fische gesund erhalten kann.

Koi-Haltung ist nun mal nicht so einfach, obwohl sie doch recht robust sein sollen. Ich würde aber nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn schmeissen! 
Wenn Du Dich zu einem Koi-Neuanfang entschließen solltest kann ich Dir nur raten, möglichst alle Fische bei ein und demselben Händler zu kaufen. Lass die Fische, wenn möglich, auf Krankheiten untersuchen und ggf. behandeln. Und: evtl. Neuzugänge _*nie!*_ gleich zum Bestand setzen (vgl. meine obige Frage).

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg für einen Neu-Anfang!


----------

